# how to remove peeling semi-gloss paint



## amydiy (Apr 9, 2007)

I should have done some research and read this forum first before painting my bathroom. Painting a bathroom seemed like a small home improvement starter project to me. The expert at the store recommended a semi-gloss paint for the bathroom but forgot to mention anything about primer to this paint virgin. The first coat didn't stick well and came out streaky so I tried painting second coat (sigh). Now that I have removed the tapes, the paint is peeling off around the edges, what a mess. 

My question is - how do I remove the two coats of paint (green) and prepare the wall for a brand new paint? Can I just use a primer over it? I don't think so since the new paint is really peeling off like a sticker. Do I need to sand the walls and what do I need to use to sand? 

Thanks,
Amy


----------



## joewho (Nov 1, 2006)

Are you saying that the paint was not peeling, until you removed the masking tape? And now, where the tape was removed, it pulled paint off the wall? From that point you can peel the rest away in sheets?

Assuming yes to the questions, if you want to take the paint off, better do it soon. What happened is that the tape pulled some paint off and it appears that the whole room is peeling. 

The paint hasn't cured yet, and should be easy to remove now. But if you wait, it will cure and may not be as easy to remove.

Scrapers, sanders etc. will help. A good old fingernail and peeling will get you the furthest, the quickest.

Another option, is to re-tape, paint the bare spots and remove the tape "at a sharp angle", before the paint dries. If you're not comfortable doing that, use a razor blade to seperate the tape from the paint before pulling it.


----------



## slickshift (Aug 25, 2005)

How long has the new paint been up there drying?

How easily does it come off in places other than where the tape pulled it off?


----------



## amydiy (Apr 9, 2007)

slickshift said:


> How long has the new paint been up there drying?
> 
> How easily does it come off in places other than where the tape pulled it off?


The new paint has been drying for a couple of days. The entire bathroom actually looks OK except the edges where the tape was pulled off. Only some of the edges (ceiling and floor moulding) peel off like a sticker but not entire sheet. I'd hate to leave the bathroom with messy paint job around the edges. I want to sell the place soon and it just makes the bathroom look really cheap. 

Now that I look at it, it might be better to do a touch up job - peel off edges where I can, re-tape, paint the edges again. I will try joewho's suggestion on using a razor blade to separate the tape before pulling it to avoid further stripping. Not sure how even it'll turn out though. 

How long am I supposed to wait before taking the tape off when using semi-gloss paint? I took the tape off last time after overnight but perhaps the paint wasn't completely dried up around the edges and came off with the tape.

Thanks for all your comments!


----------



## joewho (Nov 1, 2006)

Pull the tape right after painting, while it's still wet, "at a sharp angle". Twist the tape away from the wall as you pull. No razor required. 

Semi-gloss is more prone to pulling off the wall than flat. If it dries overnight, then use a razor.


----------



## slickshift (Aug 25, 2005)

Or touch-up with out using the tape


----------

